# 1.4 TSI Tunes!



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

BUMP for APR and Burger Tuning update for 1.4 TSI. Would love an ETA.


----------



## nachitooo (Mar 19, 2015)

+1 for BT


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Not gobna get a eta on BT... they bave been bull****ting dates for release since last summer

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Something tells me all 3-4 of the tuning companies are in "cahoots" with each other. One company says they'll make it, and they all split the profit. Why put all that effort into a platform for 3-4 different brand tunes/modules. If Uni has little demand...the others will abandon the work involved. Why spend a million bucks in R&D labor for a $400 product that only sells a couple hundred units? I hope I'm wrong, and that the cost is less, and demand is higher.


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Mark17jettaS said:


> Something tells me all 3-4 of the tuning companies are in "cahoots" with each other. One company says they'll make it, and they all split the profit. Why put all that effort into a platform for 3-4 different brand tunes/modules. If Uni has little demand...the others will abandon the work involved. Why spend a million bucks in R&D labor for a $400 product that only sells a couple hundred units? I hope I'm wrong, and that the cost is less, and demand is higher.


Have to add that I was in business marketing...


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Mark17jettaS said:


> Have to add that I was in business marketing...


The 1.4t has only been over here a little over a year. The longer its here the more parts/tunes will become avail. Across the pond has a bunch of stuff for the 1.4ts and thats because they hace been there for a while. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigcanoe (Apr 2, 2006)

I wrote APR yesterday, they responded nope, we dont have one. I asked to be put on the interest list, for whatever thats worth.


----------

